# Paph. philippinense v. roebelinii



## consettbay2003 (Jan 25, 2014)

Middle spike has 7 flowers.


----------



## fibre (Jan 25, 2014)

Impressive !


----------



## Justin (Jan 25, 2014)

holy moly! nice!


----------



## emydura (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunning display. Nice clone too. The petal length looks good. What actually is it?


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 25, 2014)

*Emydura*

The label says it's a paphiopedilum:rollhappy:


----------



## The Mutant (Jan 25, 2014)

Oh! Love it! :smitten:
I'll show my little runt your photo, for inspirational purposes.


----------



## SlipperKing (Jan 25, 2014)

That's one hell of a plant!


----------



## Wendy (Jan 25, 2014)

Well flowered! :clap:


----------



## Bob in Albany N.Y. (Jan 25, 2014)

Consettbay2003, Can you please update your profile so that we know where you are from. Now, on to the important stuff, that flower is *Great*


----------



## Erythrone (Jan 25, 2014)

Stunning plant!!!!! Very well grown!


----------



## SlipperFan (Jan 25, 2014)

Wow -- that is amazingly gorgeous.


----------



## PaphMadMan (Jan 25, 2014)

Bob in Albany said:


> Consettbay2003, Can you please update your profile so that we know where you are from. Now, on to the important stuff, that flower is *Great*



Careful, I think someone just wants to know where to steal that amazing plant.

:rollhappy:


----------



## Ozpaph (Jan 25, 2014)

very impressive display


----------



## Stone (Jan 25, 2014)

Bravo!!


----------



## NYEric (Jan 25, 2014)

Very nice.


----------



## JeanLux (Jan 26, 2014)

Excellent !!:clap:!! Jean


----------



## Trithor (Jan 26, 2014)

That is super impressive! An Orchid Show all on its own. Any chance of a more detailed picture of a couple of the flowers?


----------



## Alec (Jan 26, 2014)

Wonderful plant & display.


----------



## 2Toned (Jan 26, 2014)

Beautifully grown, indeed!


----------



## Carper (Jan 26, 2014)

Stunning plant and display. How old is the plant and any cultural advice?

Gary
UK


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Carper*

Loves to be grown warm, lots of air movement and very bright light. This species is notorious for basal leaf rot so never let any water get into the leaf axils - I can't stress this enough! 
This is the only species/hybrid that I grow that I am very careful to only water the medium and never let any water get on the leaves.


----------



## cattmad (Jan 26, 2014)

its a beauty, best I have seen


----------



## Linus_Cello (Jan 26, 2014)

consettbay2003 said:


> Loves to be grown warm, lots of air movement and very bright light. This species is notorious for basal leaf rot so never let any water get into the leaf axils - I can't stress this enough!
> This is the only species/hybrid that I grow that I am very careful to only water the medium and never let any water get on the leaves.



Good to know.
What potting mix are you using? CHC?


----------



## Rick (Jan 26, 2014)

consettbay2003 said:


> The label says it's a paphiopedilum:rollhappy:



No parentage name? Where'd u getit??

It reminds me of a Carter and Holmes sourced breeding.

Awesome blooming.:drool:

Cutting back the K and using some asprin now and then will make the plant more resilient to basal rots.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 26, 2014)

*Linus*

I used CHC when it was first recommended by Antec but gave up after 6 months. I currently use an inert media that I don't believe is available in the U.S.


----------



## consettbay2003 (Jan 26, 2014)

*mchristie*

I would like to know how your philippinense is doing after you posted pics in the Problems, Pests, and Diseases section. I have a feeling surgery was required.


----------



## eggshells (Jan 26, 2014)

Wow, Amazing clone. Good growing.


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Jan 26, 2014)

Justin said:


> holy moly! nice!



You stole my response! Fantastic display.


----------



## polyantha (Mar 27, 2014)

First of all: sorry for digging this thread ot, but there is something I have to clarify:
This phili has the clonal name 'Miao Hua #1' and is probably the best phili out there. With an over all flower size of 27 cm it is just an impressive plant. The owner of it is Miao Hua Orchids from Taiwan and the picture was made back in 2007 when the plant received a SM and 80P.
So now there are two possibilities: First one: you are the owner of Miao Hua, then everything is ok and I apreciate your post and congratulate because the plant you showed is breathtaking. Second one: you are not the owner and should stop posting plants you do not own oke: There are people on ST who know good plants and outstanding clones, especially if they are world class like this philippinense you posted.


----------



## mrhappyrotter (Mar 27, 2014)

Houston, we've had a drama.


----------



## Paph_LdyMacBeth (Mar 27, 2014)

beautiful! I wish I could grow my paphs this well


----------



## emydura (Mar 31, 2014)

polyantha said:


> First of all: sorry for digging this thread ot, but there is something I have to clarify:
> This phili has the clonal name 'Miao Hua #1' and is probably the best phili out there. With an over all flower size of 27 cm it is just an impressive plant. The owner of it is Miao Hua Orchids from Taiwan and the picture was made back in 2007 when the plant received a SM and 80P.
> So now there are two possibilities: First one: you are the owner of Miao Hua, then everything is ok and I apreciate your post and congratulate because the plant you showed is breathtaking. Second one: you are not the owner and should stop posting plants you do not own oke: There are people on ST who know good plants and outstanding clones, especially if they are world class like this philippinense you posted.



Good pickup. This is the exact same photo as that on Page 26 of Paphs in Taiwan V which is the award photo. The text backs up everything you say. Still waiting for an explanation.


----------



## Ozpaph (Mar 31, 2014)

Great find David (and Polyantha)


----------



## consettbay2003 (Mar 31, 2014)

It is definitely 'Miao Hua#1'. I purchased a division of this clone with the help of Sam Tsui's connections in Taiwan. Sam can verify this for the sceptics in the group. Considering the quality of the flowers and the size of the division I thought the price was very reasonable.
It is my understanding that there is a clone of even better quality in the U.S.
but the price is excessive.


----------



## Ozpaph (Apr 1, 2014)

You are one lucky person to own a piece of that clone. Please post a photo when it next flowers.We'd love to see it.


----------



## fibre (Apr 1, 2014)

consettbay2003 said:


> It is definitely 'Miao Hua#1'. I purchased a division of this clone with the help of Sam Tsui's connections in Taiwan. Sam can verify this for the sceptics in the group. Considering the quality of the flowers and the size of the division I thought the price was very reasonable.
> It is my understanding that there is a clone of even better quality in the U.S.
> but the price is excessive.



WOW! So this is a further piece of an impressive collection!


----------



## emydura (Apr 1, 2014)

You are a lucky person to have a division of such a clone. Most of us could only dream of owning something like that.



consettbay2003 said:


> Sam can verify this for the sceptics in the group.



Not so skeptical as confused. Without any information, such as you have now provided, it was assumed you were the owner of that photo and that flowering, which you have now refuted. So that has cleared things up. I look forward to seeing you post your division in flower in the future. Sounds like we shouldn't have to wait too long.


----------

